# 3.5 inch or 4 inch titanium exhaust system for R33



## whyte21james (May 7, 2014)

Hi guys 
Anyone got a R33 titanium exhaust for sale ideally 4 inch but consider 3.5 inch

or anybody know a good fabrication company
Who can make one up 

let me know
Cheers James


----------

